# The 180 Plan



## Phillips (Jan 5, 2012)

I was wondering if I could get a little bit of advice. I ve been trying to do the 180 plan now since my wife doesnt want to try anymore but we have a MC appointment set up for tmw. I'm not to sure what approach I should have going into this thing. I still want us to work and get through all of this but I dont want to back track on the 180 plan. Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Phillips said:


> I was wondering if I could get a little bit of advice. I ve been trying to do the 180 plan now since my wife doesnt want to try anymore but we have a MC appointment set up for tmw. I'm not to sure what approach I should have going into this thing. I still want us to work and get through all of this but I dont want to back track on the 180 plan. Any advice would be helpful.


Personally, I would be as open as possible in the MC session and put the 180 on hold for that time, anyway. This is an opportunity for a guided exploration of issues. It's important to be open to make headway. If you hold back, that could be interpreted as disinterest in your part. Not worth sabotaging the effort, imho.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree.....MC is an opportunity.....I may be wrong but 180 is for when you are not getting any response from your spouse?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phillips (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks, Well its funny because I dont ever get a response. She said she is only doing it now to get it through to me that its over and also she wants to know why she feels the way she does. She said she cant promise that she will be going into this MC with the mindset of making it work.


----------

